# MARIUS DOHNE - New IFBB Pro



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

Hi All.....

Just had word from South Africa that Marius has won the RSA National superheavyweight class and Overall and has been given his Pro Card!! :thumbup1:

He was weighing in at 250 pound and was very dry and ripped....with fantastic genetics...

Possibly the next Dennis Wolf:thumb:

Will try find some photo's to post or if anyone has any....please do.

Well done Marius....I knew you would do it one day!! :beer:

*BIG H*


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

Awesome stuff.. I wanna see some pics!


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

Well done Marius.... deserved this for a long time so awesome news mate!!!! :thumb: :thumbup1: :thumbup1: :thumbup1:

:rockon:


----------



## Lou (Jul 27, 2008)

That is great news!! Awesome physique....YUM!! :whistling: :whistling:

Lou XX


----------



## pob80 (Jun 28, 2006)

AWSOME! Im a big fan of his shape as he is tall like me he has wide clavicles but has nice sweeping quads and a tight waist perfect X shape well done!


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

My wife a safa and is in joy!!!!!!!Yeah right she not a fan of bbing..But glad he's a pro now!!!!


----------



## steveg (Nov 24, 2006)

congratulations to Marius. I first met Marius at the ifbb world championships in 2007, great physique and a nice guy too. The whole south african team were great and i spent alot of time with them at the worlds in the past few years.

Marius has been knocking on the door now for a while, its great to see him getting his just rewards!!!! i'll look forward to seeing him on the pro scene now!


----------



## M.Dohne (Oct 14, 2009)

Yip its true thanks guys... However I didnt win Overalls.

Steve, Zara-Leoni glad you guys are still going well. Thabnks for the support and good wishes.

H what can I say just following in your footsteps... I see youre the trainer of champions now well when I look back at my condition of 2004 when you helped me and Troy, I know why they call you that!

Mate... do you know how long Ive been trying to get hold of you?

That No. you gave me back in the day obviouly not working anymore.

Here are some shots of me at SA Nationals.


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Congratulations, great pics. All the best in the future.

GHS


----------



## Jacko89 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dude well done you!!! You look awesome and congratulations on your pro card!

I hope you keep posting on here and maybe start a journal for us to follow!

Nice one again mate


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

well done Marius a great physique....


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

M.Dohne said:


> Yip its true thanks guys... However I didnt win Overalls.
> 
> Steve, Zara-Leoni glad you guys are still going well. Thabnks for the support and good wishes.
> 
> ...


Marius, congrats on the Pro Card. Trevor (SSN graphic designer) txt'd me over the weekend informing me about it.

All the best, you doing us proud boet!


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Awesome.

Well done Marius.


----------



## BigHifbbPro (Apr 27, 2009)

M.Dohne said:


> Yip its true thanks guys... However I didnt win Overalls.
> 
> Steve, Zara-Leoni glad you guys are still going well. Thabnks for the support and good wishes.
> 
> ...


Hi Marius....bloody well done!!! You have joined a very select club of RSA champions....first GARY STRYDOM, then NICK VAN BEECK, then ME, and now YOU!!!

Well deserved and IMHO should have gotten the Overall:thumbup1:

I am on FACEBOOK so just message me and we can establish contact again bro:beer:

*BIG H*


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Congrats Marius, biggest side delts I've ever since I think - incredible! What the heck do you do to them!?  :lol:


----------



## M.Dohne (Oct 14, 2009)

H Im not on FB but I might just go back on for that reason.

For side delts I do heavy lateral raises I can go up to 55kgs for reps.

As for me starting a journal on here... maybe a good idea for my first Pro show.


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

M.Dohne said:


> H Im not on FB but I might just go back on for that reason.
> 
> For side delts I do heavy lateral raises I can go up to 55kgs for reps.
> 
> As for me starting a journal on here... maybe a good idea for my first Pro show.


Firstly congratulations Marius, well done. Got to say that avatar is tremendous man!!!!

Also...Love heavy one arm db laterals for shoulders myself. Done a year of them without any pressing and shoulder developement increased and had no shoulder injury issues at all.

:thumbup1:


----------



## M.Dohne (Oct 14, 2009)

Same heavy free presses causes injuries for me specificly and heavy DB no sweat.

I love the smith for presses tho.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Marius do you know what show will be your first Pro show??


----------



## M.Dohne (Oct 14, 2009)

So far it seems like me and James L are making our Pro Debuts at the same show... the NY Pro.

I feel like I need to do a smaller later show first but Dave Palumbo says he wants me to do the NY.

So thats the plan so far.


----------



## Dragon555 (May 27, 2008)

Well done Marius are you staying in SA or will you be relocating soon? its good to see RSA in on the action  respresent


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

55kg side raises?! Awesome.  Most people can't press that. :lol: Good luck at the NY.


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

Awesome physique mate, and well done!!


----------



## M.Dohne (Oct 14, 2009)

Dragon555 said:


> Well done Marius are you staying in SA or will you be relocating soon? its good to see RSA in on the action  respresent


Ill only relocate when I get offered a good enough contract. For now Ill keep it Safrican. :thumb:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

M.Dohne said:


> Ill only relocate when I get offered a good enough contract. For now Ill keep it Safrican. :thumb:


Marius, who's sponsoring you in SA currently?


----------



## oaklad (Sep 12, 2007)

Congratulations on your pro card

Good luck with your future competetive plans!!


----------



## M.Dohne (Oct 14, 2009)

TaintedSoul said:


> Marius, who's sponsoring you in SA currently?


A local company called Muscle Sciece


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

M.Dohne said:


> A local company called Muscle Sciece


Ahh yes, they used to be owned by Mario and his partner. My mate Trevor does all their design work. Good company, used to use their products.

Does USN sponsor anyone in SA?


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

buddy did you ever train in mucsle works in bethnal green?


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> buddy did you ever train in mucsle works in bethnal green?


He's from South Africa you muppet! :lol:


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

yes i know that but he was in uk a few years back! he mentioned troy? troy brown by any chance? he was a muscle works boy too! i am 100% this guy was in muscle works at some point. i was only a kid then 17-18 maybe? i trained with my auntie ex boyfriend who was a fukin lump! dan his name was i also trained with big joe from time to time and had a few chats with you in gym, just wana know if it is same geeza?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

congrats on the pro card! i've been a fan of your physique ever since Zara posted pics of you about a year ago or thereabouts,you look outstanding!


----------



## M.Dohne (Oct 14, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> yes i know that but he was in uk a few years back! he mentioned troy? troy brown by any chance? he was a muscle works boy too! i am 100% this guy was in muscle works at some point. i was only a kid then 17-18 maybe? i trained with my auntie ex boyfriend who was a fukin lump! dan his name was i also trained with big joe from time to time and had a few chats with you in gym, just wana know if it is same geeza?


Ha! Ha! Yea Its the same Geeza... me and Troy were training partners in 2004 - 2005.


----------



## M.Dohne (Oct 14, 2009)

weeman said:


> congrats on the pro card! i've been a fan of your physique ever since Zara posted pics of you about a year ago or thereabouts,you look outstanding!


Thanks mate...

I also want to say BIG congratulations to Zack.. long time over due!!!

Seems we got our Pro cards just a few weeks apart... check out these pict from 2005 British Champs.


----------



## Need-valid-info (Mar 29, 2009)

ye awesome result for you, now the journey begins


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

M.Dohne said:


> Ha! Ha! Yea Its the same Geeza... me and Troy were training partners in 2004 - 2005.


ah good to see you on the bord buddy i remember back then lookin up to you and troy in the gym i was a yong 17-18 year old (skinny kid) in a gym of massive comp bbers! you and troy being the best in the gym of course! glad to see you turned pro! have you been back since? seen sav at all?


----------



## Mikazagreat (Apr 10, 2009)

Congratz mate, wish u the best.


----------



## M.Dohne (Oct 14, 2009)

big_jim_87 said:


> ah good to see you on the bord buddy i remember back then lookin up to you and troy in the gym i was a yong 17-18 year old (skinny kid) in a gym of massive comp bbers! you and troy being the best in the gym of course! glad to see you turned pro! have you been back since? seen sav at all?


Nah I got visa issues havent been since 2005... miss it dearly tho, some great guys in MW.


----------



## Zara-Leoni (Mar 12, 2007)

M.Dohne said:


> Nah I got visa issues havent been since 2005... miss it dearly tho, some great guys in MW.


They still @rsey about that? Will they ever let you in do you think? I remember the NABBA Universe fiasco last year was it?


----------



## SK-XO (Aug 6, 2009)

Fk sake. Congratz on that but secondly what a physique. I'd give my left nut to look like that.


----------



## M.Dohne (Oct 14, 2009)

Zara-Leoni said:


> They still @rsey about that? Will they ever let you in do you think? I remember the NABBA Universe fiasco last year was it?


Yea last year October... but Ive put that behind me now.

How you girl?


----------

